# P99 or XD9?



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be purchasing my first handgun tomorrow and am pretty set on the XD9. I have shot the XD45 and liked it a lot. More than all the 9mm's I shot except for a Sig which is out of my price range. I'm buying the 9mm because ammo is just cheaper and I can shoot more. I would like to try out a P99, but the range I go to doesn't have one for me to try. I hear they're great guns and I hate to count it out just because the range doesn't have one for me to shoot. I have shot a good handful of 9's and other than the Sig the XD is my favorite, but the Walther was one that I was contemplating, but have no chance to shoot it. Which handgun would you choose between these two. I especially would like to hear from people who have shot both, but will take suggestions from all. Thank you.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I have all three in question. And IMO each is very different. Not sure what you want to know other than the usual: trigger pulls differ, grip handles are shaped different, etc. If I had to pick the better of the three (for me) I'd choose the Sig first. I purchased the XD9 (Tactical model) for competition use. I thought about using the P99, but the trigger pull made that a quick No way decision. It's a tough call because you are comparing quality firearms. As far as price, a new Sig is more than the Walther, then the Springfield comes in third. I wish I could tell you one is better and the other is junk, but it's not the case. If you can touch and feel both side-by-side, you should be fine with your decision. Oh, I won't tell you which of mine is more accurate, that would really confuse you more.

WSSSA :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In my opinion, the P99 is in a class above the XD. I have rented an XD previously. I will say that the P99 A/S trigger is much nicer. Also, I think the weapon quality is better for the Walther. Granted, Springfield is now shipping the guns with a melonite finish, which is light years ahead of the previous finish the XD's shipped with.

But, I have read on the XD forum several times that some XD's tend to batter the locking block on the frame quite a bit - causing premature wear at that spot. Also, recently, XD fans there have also complained about "trigger slap" - apparently, during firing, the trigger is bouncing forward and beating against the trigger finger. I saw one guy complain about a bleeding finger after a while. Once again - this apparently doesn't affect all XDs - but apparently they aren't just isolated incidents.

As stated before, I don't own an XD, but I have shot one before. The stuff I am summarizing is info I've seen mentioned on the XD forum over time...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I hate to pull a Shipwreck, but I feel the Walther P99 A/S is far superior. Considering Walther's history and reputation, it isn't surprising. It has by far the best trigger out of all the "plastic fantastics" on the market. The interchangeable backstraps and sights are another plus. If I was in the market for a plastic 9mm Luger or .40 S&W, I would certainly consider the Walther.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have shot both and own a P99 and slightly prefer the P99. Either way you can't go wrong, why not just buy one of each? :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I have shot both and own a P99 and slightly prefer the P99. Either way you can't go wrong, why not just buy one of each? :mrgreen:


That's the way to go I like your thinking pure genius.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

I hate the safety system of the XD. I don't know if you're a 1911 fan, but I hate the rear safety. I was choosing between the HK USP and the XD... The xd just didn't feel right.

The XD is a solid gun, but they are right, the P99 is in a class above.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I never made it yesterday to buy the gun. I didn't think the P99 would get so much more praise than the XD. I'm still trying to make up my mind. I really wish I could try the Walther to help in the decision, but I'll make do with what I can.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, I know how it is to want something so bad that you settle for whatever is easiest to get... at 500 dollars, I wouldn't do that if I were you. Take your time. Try both.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

It wouldn't really be settling as I do really like the gun. I just wanted to give myself as many options as possible to see which I liked most and I went through a good few to see which was the one. The Walther was one that I wanted to try though so I was hoping I would be able to get to shoot it and see if I liked it. Normally I wouldnt even consider it since I didnt shoot it, but it gets overwhelming praise from everyone thats shot it so I figure it's pretty damn good for everyone to feel the same way. Its a tough choice because I know I like the XD, but I think I would probably like the P99 as well. One of these 2 will be the gun I buy, probably the XD, but the Walther just seems to be tempting me. I'll let you know once the purchase is made. In the end I know I'll have more than 1 anyway so its just a matter of time.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

have you at leset been able to hold both side by side? for me i like the feel of the XD better in my hand but then again if i had extra money i would go for a HK


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Well what I mean by settling is:

Don't buy the XD until you try the Walther - just because you want a gun and want in now.

I know what it's like to be anxious. Wait until you try the Walther though. All logic says you should try it before making a purchase... if possible.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats the thing is I cant try it. The range I go to doesnt have one for me to shoot. There are ranges in the county where I live, but none of them will let you shoot a gun unless you have a permit. Thats the law in Westchester. The range I go to is in Rockland and the laws there are different, but there arent many other ranges in the area. I really dont see any way for me to try the gun without buying it. I also have time constraints on when I buy my gun. Where I live buying the gun is part of the application process and must be done within a certain amount of time of taking the safety course and having the papers notarized and such. I cant waste too much time if I am to get my permit. Its a crappy way they do things here, but I have no choice thats the way it goes.


----------



## Dakota (Mar 31, 2007)

I shot a P99 .40 cal and was not impressed. I also shot and HK .45 and loved it. I will probably be buying the XD45 compact, not having shot it. No range anywhere near me has one for rent. I like the features and like what I have heard and read about it. I also lke how it feels when I hold it. 
BTW, the laws in your state suck! I will be buying my gun this weekend. No waiting period, no registration, no class, no nothing! They do a background check and that is it! To get my CCW permit, just pay the fee and wait 3 months for another background check. I did take a class, because I wanted all the knowledge I could get. May take another. But nothing is mandatory.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Well in that case, buy the gun that you've tried.

If you buy the P99 and dislike it, you'll hate yourself for not buying the gun you shot and loved(the XD).

If you buy the XD and then later find out that you love the P99, at least you bought the gun that you shot and tried.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I dont have any chance of getting a carry permit. I'm working on my target/hunting permit. To get a carry where I live you have to show complete proof of need. I wish I could get a carry, but it just ain't happening. With that in mind I'm not worrying about getting a gun that's easy to conceal. I plan on getting a 5-inch barrel XD as of right now. Over here they say it takes about 3-6 months, but it always takes 6 or more which isn't really legal. On top of that you can't take the gun home until you're approved and you have the permit. Until then the gun stays at the gun shop. The application and requirements suck. They really try to make it hard to get the gun and this is strictly to own it not even to carry. Welcome to New York.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, what a great gun control plan... I'm sure you guys in New York have a low crime rate, right?


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

The numbers just speak for themselves don't they?


----------



## Dakota (Mar 31, 2007)

You know, the "bad guys" never seem to have a problem getting their gun and carrying it around. Makes you wonder sometimes....


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its amazing Ive noticed that too. Doesnt seem that any lawmakers do though. I still dont see the sense of making it difficult for the people who want to do things legally. No criminals would be going through this to get a gun. I can picture it now where the guy that wants to rob the liquor store has to wait 6 months until his application goes through. Someones got their head up their ass.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

jblaze725 said:


> I dont have any chance of getting a carry permit. I'm working on my target/hunting permit. To get a carry where I live you have to show complete proof of need. I wish I could get a carry, but it just ain't happening. With that in mind I'm not worrying about getting a gun that's easy to conceal. I plan on getting a 5-inch barrel XD as of right now. Over here they say it takes about 3-6 months, but it always takes 6 or more which isn't really legal. On top of that you can't take the gun home until you're approved and you have the permit. Until then the gun stays at the gun shop. The application and requirements suck. They really try to make it hard to get the gun and this is strictly to own it not even to carry. Welcome to New York.


Don't worry Hillary will protect you.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hillary wont and neither will any of the rest. No politician will be changing anything for the better here from either side.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

if anything if Hillary does when i would bet that alot of people will buy alot of guns up before she can pass something dumb


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think its all a bunch of bullshit. All these things they do to make it hard and at sometimes impossible to legally own a firearm completely go AGAINST the law. We are supposed to have the right to bear arms and the right to protect ourselves and our families. They are taking that away.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

jblaze725 said:


> Hillary wont and neither will any of the rest. No politician will be changing anything for the better here from either side.


I hope you know I was joking. The tax payers pay for their protection so why should they worry.


----------

